# Phrynus marginemaculatus



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Took a few more photo's of my last one the other week, does anyone know of anyone else keeping these?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

That is cute. Whats the difference between these and the other whips?


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Different colours slightly, different proportions (stubbier), and the claws are different. Plus the adults are very small compared to the regular ones.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> Different colours slightly, different proportions (stubbier), and the claws are different. Plus the adults are very small compared to the regular ones.


Im a bit of a newbie when it comes to whippies. Only just started getting into them when i got sent my 1st few off Daniel. Now im a tad hooked lol


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

They are very close to being my all time favourite inverts 
Unfortunately there is hardly any available here in the UK. I got these from TSS although out of the 5 i ordered they only had these 2, dont know if their getting them in again. Martin French once has Charon grayii in i think, very similar to D.diadema if i remember, wish i got some when i had the chance >_<


----------



## Bagger293 (Jun 8, 2011)

Cracking pictures! =]

What makes whip scorpions so good? I've never really looked into them before.. Are they really active or something? They look it!


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Bagger293 said:


> Cracking pictures! =]
> 
> What makes whip scorpions so good? I've never really looked into them before.. Are they really active or something? They look it!


I find them very interesting in their shape alone. My D.diadema are pretty active, these ones though are quite shy, depends on the species. Both are out at night, they are all amazing hunters 
They are so easy to care for aswell


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Very nice pictures!!!

You should start a picture thread in the picture section.


----------

